

What were we thinking? Harlem Shake Office Style - smcguinness
http://blog.call-em-all.com/harlem-shake-office-style-what-were-you-thinking/#.UR6BRGHqlaY

======
shanellem
The taco flag completes the video! Hah. Nice one.

------
jtollerene
Awesome.

